# دار العلوم البتروليه



## هانى شرف الدين (25 يوليو 2006)

*للعاملين والراغبين للعمل فى مجال البترول*

للعاملين والراغبين للعمل فى مجال البترول 
اقدم لكم هذا الموقع الذى سوف تجدون فيه كل ما تحتاجوه فى مجال البترول

دار العلوم البتروليه
http://www.alyfarag.jeeran.com/


----------



## A7MAD-STYLE (26 يوليو 2006)

يعطيك ربي الف عافية


----------



## م . كولو (1 أغسطس 2006)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## Abdelazeem (12 أغسطس 2006)

dears frinds can you help me find some informations about crude oil chemistry


----------



## oftata (18 سبتمبر 2006)

<p>شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااا</p>


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (18 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرااااااااااااااااا


----------



## mariwan (18 سبتمبر 2006)

<P>شكرااااااااااا</P>
<P> </P>


----------



## refiningboy (2 أكتوبر 2006)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ايمن مصر (4 أكتوبر 2006)

هل يمكن تحميل الكتب الموجوده في الموقع المذكور؟؟؟؟


----------



## بوندير (2 مايو 2007)

merci merci merci


----------



## yasser505 (6 مايو 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووور وما قصرت


----------



## mtak (7 مايو 2007)

هانى شرف الدين قال:


> للعاملين والراغبين للعمل فى مجال البترول
> اقدم لكم هذا الموقع الذى سوف تجدون فيه كل ما تحتاجوه فى مجال البترول
> 
> دار العلوم البتروليه
> http://www.alyfarag.jeeran.com/



اخى جزاك الله كل خير لنيتك الحسنة
و لكنى قتلت هذا الموقع دراسة و بحث
و لم يتبين لى الا انه موقع لعنواين الكتب الوجودة به فقط
اى انه للدعاية او الشهرة

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## علي الدراجي (30 أكتوبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------

